# Gresham's Mill



## Handgunner (Nov 9, 2004)

While up in Holly Springs with dad, I went to take a picture of one of the very few remaining things that urban sprawl hasn't claimed. 

It's always been a favorite place of mine and it's sure enough pretty when there's snow on the ground.

Gresham's Mill off Sixes Road.


----------



## slimbo (Nov 9, 2004)

*cool*

I love old water wheels and mills and historical stuff.  Cool shot.  Stuff like that is getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 10, 2004)

Beautiful place Delton.

This is Freemans mill in Dacula


----------



## CAL (Nov 10, 2004)

You boys are good with your camers!Like Slimbo,I enjoy the old things that are left.Thanks for posting.


----------



## stick'n'string (Nov 10, 2004)

*greshams mill*

I live 2 miles from there. I grew up in Cherokee Co. They have been Remodeling the mill for a few months now. It is looking good.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 10, 2004)

Stick'n'string,

I too grew up in Cherokee Co.  Lived there for 27 years before moving down here.  The only thing I miss about north Georgia is the big oak hollows and leaf changes. 

It's sure grown up around there.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 11, 2004)

*Nice Delton...*

Looks like a peaceful place to collect your thoughts...


----------



## pendy (Nov 12, 2004)

Two nice  pictures. It looks so calm and peaceful.


----------

